# Nubian milk production??



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

(Hope this isn't confusing)

I'm looking to buy a Nubian doeling from a friend, and when I asked how much her mom produces: about half a gallon.

I know they have over ten Nubians, but I don't know if they only milk once a day or what. If she really does give 1/2 gallon per 2x milking....than I'm gonna find me another doe.
But... does anybody think, She'd give a gallon when milked twice a day?

I guess I could just ask the owner...

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely ask more questions of the owner. How many times per day do they milk? What do they feed them and how much? What does she milk at peak?

Goats don't milk the same amount throughout the whole milking period. They peak and then start slowing down. So that half gallon might be what she levels off too.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah......one more phone call.  Thanks!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

There would be a lot of questions I would ask. Is she a FF? Do they milk once or twice a day? Are they milking some while she is still nursing kids? What are they feeding? I agree that they don't always milk at the same rate as was stated above, but also if one is low in copper or wormy they will have a lower production rate as well. 

Do you happen to know the bloodlines?

I have one doe that produces 2 gallons a day (that is between the am and pm milking's). I have another that produces 1 to 1.5 gallons depending on where in her milking period you milk. 

IMO a nubian milking just 1/2 gallon a day if they are completely healthy (copper level fine and no worms etc) is just too low of a production rate.

Ask some additional questions. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

My nubian was milking 1/2 a gallon at the end of her lactation (and 2 1/2 months pregnant). I would get more information and decided based on what you hear.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, she isn't born yet,  but I know her mom has had kids before. Okaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy, I'll go call them


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard Nubians do not have the highest milk production, but have lovely rich milk


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most FF Nubians will only give 1/2 gallon per day. Good ones will give more, even their first time. If the doe is not a FF and still only giving 1/2 gallon per day when being milked 2 x a day I would pass. You can find a lot better milkers than that.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay, a little update

I called my friend & asked a few questions, but the answer is still 1/2 a gallon. Any ideas on how to let her know I'm not interested anymore? 

Meanwhile, I found a nubian doe that gives 2 gallons per day :wahoo:, and is bred to a LaMancha for kids this spring. 

Now my question is: If I buy one of her kids & then bred it to my ND buck, how will their kids look?


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh also, could I register the kids?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is a good find and Nubian/LaMancha kids are so cute!

If both your doe and buck are registered with ADGA then you should be able to register the kids with ADGA as experimental. ND breeders that are on here can correct me if I am wrong on that but I had found out that Nubian/LaMancha crosses could be handled in that format when I had gotten a LaMancha doe awhile back.

Best Wishes


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

The nubian/lamancha or the nubian/lamancha/nigerian?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

quakingheart said:


> The nubian/lamancha or the nubian/lamancha/nigerian?


Nubian/LaMancha and Nubian/ND but not a Nubian/LaMancha/ND to my understanding it would have to be 50/50 from already ADGA registered goats of two breeds. But others here may know better since I mainly just have Nubians.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

For your friend I would thank her for answering all your questions and letting you know about the goat she had for sale, but that you were looking for a goat with higher production than her doe has at the moment.

The kids from the Nubian would be registered as experimental Nubian/LaMancha. I'm pretty sure with ADGA you can not register any Nigerian crosses, I think all of the minis are usually registered with AGS.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> For your friend I would thank her for answering all your questions and letting you know about the goat she had for sale, but that you were looking for a goat with higher production than her doe has at the moment.


:thumb:


----------

